# Angel fish + amano shrimps



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

Is it possible to keep in the same tank angel fish and caridina japonicas or are the shrimps just gonna be expensive food for the fish ?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Depends how big the shrimp and Algelfish are. Juvenile angelfish and full grown female Amanos should be okay together. But once the Angel gets big enough to fit the shrimp in its mouth all bets are off.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Agreed... Angel fish will eat almost anything they can put into their mouths, and their mouths are much bigger than they appear to be.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

You two are probably right, although I do have an exception to the rule living in one of my tanks with both Amanos and Cherries. He's full grown, definitely the boss of the tank, but totally oblivious to shrimp life... the little ones swim past him all the time and get no reaction... so you might get lucky. If you've already got the angels you could try adding a few ghost shrimp (they're cheaper) and see what happens. But if you've got a healthy population of shrimp I wouldn't suggest introducing angels, most likely it would be akin to letting a fox in a henhouse.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Like others have said... In my experience Angel Fish will eat anything they can fit in their mouths/catch. If you provide enough cover perhaps there will be some survivors. I had more of a problem with Angels and cherries than Angels and Amanos.


----------

